# المنتديات الخاصة > الملف الطبي >  هل تعلم فوائد الزبيب ؟ ادخل لتعرف ...

## نادين

الزبيب يُعد مصدراً رائعاً لإمداد الجسم بالطاقة والنشاط. كما أنّ المعادن الموجودة فيه على رأسها الحديد والبوتاسيوم والكالسيوم والفوسفور، تتمتع بفائدة كبيرة للأعصاب والعظام".

"كما تعمل الألياف الغذائية الموجودة في الزبيب على تحفيز عملية الهضم. كما يُسهم فيتامين (ب) في تعزيز وظيفة الأعصاب وتنشيط المخ".

ومن هنا أنصح بتقديم الزبيب كوجبة خفيفة للطلبة أو كوجبة بينية للموظفين أثناء فترات العمل، كي يُساعدهم في التركيز أثناء الاستذكار أو العمل.

----------


## dina fawzy

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## مديحة يسرى

مقال جيد جداً وائع شكراً لك استمر والله يعطيك الصحة والعافية
مشكوووور جداً مشكوووور 
تــحيـــــاتــى

----------

